# Multan Medical and Dental College



## Hassan Babar 05 (Oct 12, 2012)

Someone please share info about mmdc . its environment and oter aspects. i hav herd that now it is also recognized for FCPS training


----------



## imrankharal (Sep 20, 2010)

most corrupt college


----------



## Hassan Babar 05 (Oct 12, 2012)

How do u know while being in Kamalia ? :woot: i have heard much of "Kamalia Khaddar " Do u trade in it ?


----------



## imrankharal (Sep 20, 2010)

Hassan Babar 05 said:


> How do u know while being in Kamalia ? :woot: i have heard much of "Kamalia Khaddar " Do u trade in it ?


Actually I am student of frontier medical college , abbottabad..I have a lot of friends from multan ,they told me.I also had my personal experience too, when I was applying of medical schools,, .......I don't trade in khadar but kamalia do..


----------



## rockstar (Nov 4, 2012)

this is all rubbish that mmdc is a corrupt college...people always devalue other colleges except those in which they or their friends are studying....same case is with LMDC lahore...it is producing best results and infact providing highest paid house jobs in pakistan...but people will always talk about corruption or donations ....so at the end all colleges are best and so does multan med college...:cool!:


----------



## confused-soul (Nov 3, 2012)

imrankharal said:


> Actually I am student of frontier medical college , abbottabad..I have a lot of friends from multan ,they told me.I also had my personal experience too, when I was applying of medical schools,, .......I don't trade in khadar but kamalia do..


Hi hows frontier collage?? N what are fee dues? Is the area secure?


----------



## mishaz (Oct 2, 2012)

mmdc is actually a corrupt college 
im myself from multan n i have so many frnds in mmdc.all of them had 'sifarish' n they got in  
even nw their list has not been displayed but 2 of my frnds got their seats reserved n have paid their dues  
the campus is okay frm outside but the classrooms i heard are tht cement wali classes  the enviornmnt is totally paindoo n the boys r very cheap.this is wot my frnd whos is currently studyng at mmdc told me


----------



## Hassan Babar 05 (Oct 12, 2012)

mishaz please read Rockstarz comment above


----------



## mishaz (Oct 2, 2012)

Hassan Babar 05 said:


> mishaz please read Rockstarz comment above


hassan i have read tht.thts his/her opinion.i shared what my frnd who's already studying at mmdc told me.
p.s. last month mmdc had an issue with the bds students.last year they admitted 50 more students than their total reserved seats for bds.n as a consequence those extra 50 students couldnt appear in the uhs exam.the students then seeked high court's help n then they were allowed to appear in the uhs exams.


----------



## Hassan Babar 05 (Oct 12, 2012)

yeah u r right. And for this reason they r allowed to admit only 100 students (mbbs) this year. personally i believe that all colgs r same whether LMDC or MMDC. Money and approach plays significant role in all private colgs. The only exceptions r CMH and Sheikh Zayed. And somehow Shalamar  U got admsn sumwhere ???


----------



## mishaz (Oct 2, 2012)

Hassan Babar 05 said:


> yeah u r right. And for this reason they r allowed to admit only 100 students (mbbs) this year. personally i believe that all colgs r same whether LMDC or MMDC. Money and approach plays significant role in all private colgs. The only exceptions r CMH and Sheikh Zayed. And somehow Shalamar  U got admsn sumwhere ???


no i didnt get admssn anywhere as of yet.wots ur aggregate n where r u goin?


----------



## Hassan Babar 05 (Oct 12, 2012)

my aggregate is 74 % and i have secured a seat in MMDC :woot:  I applied in almost all private colgs of lahore but didnt get admsn anywhere in mbbs. i was completely shattered and frustrated. therefore i secured a seat in mmdc. i am still waiting for a call from any med colg of lahore. i wud love to go to lahore and give up my seat in MMDC


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

Hassan Babar 05 said:


> my aggregate is 74 % and i have secured a seat in MMDC :woot:  I applied in almost all private colgs of lahore but didnt get admsn anywhere in mbbs. i was completely shattered and frustrated. therefore i secured a seat in mmdc. i am still waiting for a call from any med colg of lahore. i wud love to go to lahore and give up my seat in MMDC


If you really want to be in Lahore then wait for "Pak Red Crescent Medical college...I don't know much about it but heard that it's satisfactory...and didn't you apply in central parks medical college?


----------



## Hassan Babar 05 (Oct 12, 2012)

Awais Ishaq said:


> If you really want to be in Lahore then wait for "Pak Red Crescent Medical college...I don't know much about it but heard that it's satisfactory...and didn't you apply in central parks medical college?


Yes i hav applied in CPMC but no response from them ,. dnt know wt kind of ppl they r . i dnt think that they are following any merit policy this year. i received a call from Akhtar Saeed a few days back but it is way out of lahore  like pak red cresent med colg. So MMDC suits me instead of living in periphery of Lhr


----------



## Muhammad Bilal (Oct 3, 2012)

Hve u get admin in any colg of lahore *Hassan Babar 05*..? or joined MMDC


[HR][/HR]*Moderator's Edit:* This post is in violation of our Forum Rules. Please review them before posting again. Failure to abide by the rules may result in your account being restricted from posting. Thank you.
[HR][/HR]


----------



## Hassan Babar 05 (Oct 12, 2012)

Muhammad Bilal said:


> Hve u get admin in any colg of lahore *Hassan Babar 05*..? or joined MMDC


joined MMDC . But i am not sure that i wd go thr


[HR][/HR]*Moderator's Edit:* This post is in violation of our Forum Rules. Please review them before posting again. Failure to abide by the rules may result in your account being restricted from posting. Thank you.
[HR][/HR]


----------

